# Dendrobate Leucomelas



## nickyp0 (Aug 15, 2010)

here is my leuc.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool I love those lil guys. Wish I had a bigger tank. My local pet shops has a huge 100 gallon tank with 15 different kinds of dart frogs in there I'm jealous. Looks so awesome.

Cool ball python pics too some of those look like some expensive pastel pythons.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Cool I love those lil guys. Wish I had a bigger tank. My local pet shops has a huge 100 gallon tank with 15 different kinds of dart frogs in there I'm jealous. Looks so awesome.
> 
> Cool ball python pics too some of those look like some expensive pastel pythons.


yes they are lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the colors.


----------

